# Oberon watch



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I convinced myself that my iPad would be oh-so-much easier to use in a case... and my green Tree of Life Oberon shipped today. It was picked up by FedEx in Windsor, California, but its too recent to show a delivery date for me.  I'm in S. Oregon, so here's to hoping its here before the long upcoming weekend hits.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

When did you order it?  I'm waiting for a shipped confirmation.  I ordered the creekbed maple on Sunday.
I hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

I ordered late night Saturday, the 22nd.  Your's can't be far behind!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't forget to post pictures and a review of how you like the cover! We are all anxiously waiting to find out.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

My Tree of Life in chocolate arrived today <3


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

sixnsolid said:


> My Tree of Life in chocolate arrived today <3


AND?? Pictures, review, can you use it as a stand and type on it in landscape or does it have too much wobble?
Inquiring minds NEED to know!!
Paula ny


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh please oh please post lots of pictures of the chocolate color!  I am undecided about the chocolate, because in the Oberon photo it looks like the soft sheen is missing in that leather.  I think I like the color but its  hard to be sure- I think the background color for the photos on the site is fighting terribly with the chocolate.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

FedEx shows the cover being scanned in Sacramento early this morning, and scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  FedEx generally gets to my house very late afternoon.  Soon!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm on watch with you; just got a shipment notice today for my purple Roof of Heaven iPad cover.
Yay!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Is this the first Oberon watch on KB for an ipad?


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Got my shipment notice also!!  Should arrive June 2.  My Decal Girl skins are already here.  Hubby picked up the Ipad for me on Tuesday.  This thing is soooo much fun.  Watched 2 episodes of Dexter on streaming Netflix......love this feature.

Diane


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

I hadn't seen another watch- hope I didn't clutter the board...?
Mine's out for delivery as of 8 this morning.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Koi said:


> I hadn't seen another watch- hope I didn't clutter the board...?
> Mine's out for delivery as of 8 this morning.


No worries! 
I hadn't seen another thread for it either; I think you started the first one;
(there may have been mention of an Oberon watch tucked inside another thread, I can't remember, but I think this is the first thread dedicated to it for iPad) 
They just released them last Friday, so most people who ordered then are just getting them now.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I finally got my shipped notice.  I am having mine shipped via usps.  I hope it will be quick.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Jody, which color did you order the Creekbed Maple in?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I choose saddle.  I already have forest in green for my kindle so I wanted something to compliment it.  I told my hubby that I should order the sun design for a summer cover for my kindle.  That way I could have summer/fall/late fall covers.  He didn't buy into that idea.  Surprise.  .  I'll just have to keep working on that.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

OK, this case is fabulous.  Its the beauty of the Kindle case, squared.  There is something exponential in the size/beauty ratio of these things.   I am not where I can take photos, at the moment, but I promise to come back and post some soon as I can.

For folks who really really like a regimental geometry to their items, this isn't the cover to pick.  Its not made crooked, but its not a pressed-seam perfection in how it operates as a stand, either.  When its propped as a stand, the black lining leather and felt stick up from the smooth arch of the outer leather.  It catches at the corner of your eye.  Doesn't trouble me, but I can see some being bothered by it.  

I am ambivalent about the string operated stand function.  But try as I might to describe its peculiarities, I keep backspacing.  I think this'll require photos to communicate.  Its efficient, but odd.  

In all, I love it.  I have no niggling thoughts that maybe another case might be better.  But for those who don't do well with asymmetry, this probably isn't the right choice.  (back to that string thing...)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you type on it when its in landscape stand mode?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

My confirmation still shows that my cover is in CA.  That's many miles from me.  I was hoping that it would be here today but now it looks like I'll have to wait until Tuesday.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

It came.  It's here.  I'm using the keyboard in landscape as I type.  It's beautiful.  I understand koi's comment.  When the covers folded back there is a gaping between the cover and the black liner.  It doesn't bother me and I don know if it could be avoided.  There are to semi ridged materials working opposite each other.  
I'll post pics later


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Just received my Creekbed Maple. Here are some pictures.
















This one below shows how the leather on the inside cover yawns a bit at the top. It doesn't bother me at all.








When configured for typing, it doesn't really wobble at all, and it works excellently for typing.
















The cover is great, I'm very pleased with it. It's beautiful and masculine at the same time, which suits me just fine!  The cover does add significantly to the iPad's weight - just something to be aware of.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Lee, thanks for posting the pictures. Are the leather straps holding the iPad in the case moveable? It looks like the headphone and microphone holes are completely covered up by the strap on the upper left side.

Thanks!

Best Wishes!


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Eeyore,

You're right. I hadn't noticed it, but the strap does cover the headphone jack. To use the headphone jack you would need to temporarily move the strap off that corner, then move it back when you're done.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for posting the pics.  Very nice.  
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

It's beautiful. I had the creek bed maple cover for my kindle 1.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the same cover.  I really like it.


----------

